# Where do you shop?



## hilsbabe (Jan 3, 2006)

On-line stores if applicable.

I really like La Redoute... cute stuff CHEAP!!!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't shop much online, because it's hard to be home when it's delivered and I don't want to have things sent to work.

I like these stores: Mexx, Esprit, Benetton, Old Navy, Lord &amp; Taylor, Macy's, Zara, H&amp;M, Warehouse, Gap, and various sample sales.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 4, 2006)

I dont shop much online either. If it's clothes or shoes, I can never find the right size for me. I rarely shop for cosmetics online, if I know what product or color I like.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 4, 2006)

Nordies

Sephora

Macys

Lane Bryant

Amazon


----------



## Liz (Jan 4, 2006)

i don't really shop online. i have to try stuff on or see it in person

i like checking out nordies, macys, steve madden, and when i do buy things it's like on ebay or something


----------



## SweetKisses (Jan 4, 2006)

:icon_love My fave places to shop online are: :icon_love

Bluefly

eBay

Girlshop

Shopbop

Zappos


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 4, 2006)

Sephora

J Jill

ebay

Victorias Secret

dog supply or rodent supply stores (to find cheaper prices than the pet stores)

Red Envelope (for gifts)

Amazon (gifts)


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 6, 2006)

my favorite stores are Jcpenny, Marshalls, Dots, Wet Seal, TJmaxx. They have great clothes for affordable prices. ^__^

i love to mix &amp; match.

I don't really shop online because usually it's more expensive, so I just get a lot of inspiration online. :icon_chee


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't really shop online but my favourite shop is H&amp;M, I love loads of other stores to but that's the main one, TK Maxx is good for picking up bits and pieces, and sometimes you get some great buys there!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm all about Ebay!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 7, 2006)

I usually wait until there is a big clearance sale or free shipping so there are no extra charges. There is not much shopping here, boo hoo. We only have Dillards, Parisian, and Burdines/Macy's (this is not the kind of Macy's most people have, believe me). I also use ebay a lot to save money. Oh, and I shop from Garden Botanika sometimes, I was sad when they closed down their real stores, I like some of their stuff, and they have neat fragrance/or makeup gift sets. There are probably more stores I use, but I forget.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nordstrom, Nordstrom Rack, TJMaxx, Marshall's, Zappos,Sephora,Macys/Hechts,Walmart,CVS,eBay,

MAC Pro Retail,Pier I,Target, Vintage Shops, outlet malls.

I'm always looking for a bargain!:icon_chee


----------



## Becka (Jan 7, 2006)

I buy most of my clothes on ebay. I get a lot of clothes tailored, only costs a couple of bucks, so far it is still worth my while. If something arrives and it doesn't fit at all then I just relist it myself.

In town I shop at Jacob, Bryans and Winners mostly, and Mexx and Esprit outlets.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 7, 2006)

i dont shop online, i like macys, forever21, h&amp;m, a couple of more


----------



## KittyM (Jan 7, 2006)

I`m a ebay girl!!!!!And H&amp;M in town of course!!


----------



## blaquepooky (Jan 7, 2006)

I shop @ :


Sephora
B&amp;BW
Aeropostale
Limited
Express
Victoria Secrets
Bakers
Aldo (including Aldo Accessories)
Macy's (but only @ the MAC counter)
eBay
...I think that's all...


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 7, 2006)

ebay and amazon. i dont buy clothes online, its too risky, i have to try it on to know if it fits me.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 7, 2006)

My favorite places to shop for makeup are Target and Sephora--both carry so many brands! Clothes I like to buy from Ross, Marshall's, TJ Max, Target, The Gap and the Victoria's Secret clothing catalogue.


----------



## charish (Jan 10, 2006)

i don't get to shop much only for a special occasion or something. really sucks!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 10, 2006)

Me too. I just have too weird a shape to be able to buy clothes online.

The only exception to this was the Victoria's Secret stuff. For some reason, never had any problem.

Online Stores:

HQ hair for hair stuff

used to..Newport News...for shoes..used to buy shoes there all the time.

Zappos...ditto for shoes...only one pair, though

J. Crew

Chadwicks of Boston..for accesories..long time ago

Burlington Coat Factory...bought my bf some awesome shoes....cheap.

Not online:

Macy's-my favorite.

Burlington Coat Factory

Saks Fifth Avenue

Zara ..it's(Â£Â£Â£and $$$$ though)

basically as many stores as I can walk to..love shopping.


----------



## monniej (Jan 10, 2006)

victoria's secret

nordstroms

new york &amp; company

figleaves

bluefly


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm an Oldnavy, American eagle, gap kinda girl!


----------



## MACz.Addict (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmm well let's see I love H&amp;M, Wetseal, Charlotte-Russ, Filenes, TJ Maxx, Marshalls &amp; Rampage!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Jan 11, 2006)

i shop too much. oh goodness. i love: dots, tj maxx, kohls, target, walmart, marshalls, victorias secret, american eagle, aeropostale, charlotte russe, mac, sephora, daisy maze, ebay, boscovs, classic closeouts, and some others.


----------



## jjolove187 (Jan 28, 2006)

www.gojane.com

www.mandee.com

www.wetseal.com

www.delias.com

www.alloy.com

These sites are very affordable and have the most stylish and trendiest clothes.


----------



## Midori (Jan 29, 2006)

Department Stores (Debenhams, Beales, Rackhams etc.), various small shops (non chainstore), Wallis, Marks and Spencer's Per Una, sometimes Next, but I've gone right off them, and TK Maxx. It's called TK in the UK for some reason, I don't know why...

I don't like shopping online either.

No high fashion boutiques for me...


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 29, 2006)

Online I only really buy from ebay. But normally I go to Primark and TK Maxx on the highstreet. I'm a clothes bargain shopper!


----------



## audrey (Jan 30, 2006)

US: Ann Taylor, Outlets

UK: M&amp;S, Outlets


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 30, 2006)

I shop anywhere and everywhere.

But my top favorite repeaters are:

Banana Republic

J. Crew

The Gap

Macy's


----------



## Summer (Jan 30, 2006)

Mainly dept stores like Macy's. Sometimes NYC &amp;co.


----------



## miss_binky (Jan 31, 2006)

It might be easier to list off the stores where I _don't_ shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

H&amp;M is great for basics, otherwise boutiques that carry my fav designers (i.e. Karen Walker, D&amp;G, Marni) and some new ones as well. Lately though, I've been having a lot of things made - that way nobody ever has the same outfit as me ...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 1, 2006)

this does not include makeup stores:

VS (i have this strange obsession with this store)

Express (because they're the only jeans that acutally fit me!)

Target

Tj Maxx/Marshalls

starting to on ebay

Vans

antique/thrift stores (i check once a week, and have found awsome stuff).

i go to other stores, but when they have sales or going out of business sales. im pretty cheap in general (except for underwear/bras type stuff and makeup).

and on a occation, i'll sew like a skirt or a tank/tee top up, or at least alter thrift clothes to my own liking.


----------



## lee123 (Feb 1, 2006)

Not too much online, I can't commit to one size and I like to try stuff on. If I do, I really like shopbop, zappos, and ebay.

Fave stores are

Express

Cohoes (sort of like Filenes Basement but nicer stuff)

H and M

Gap

Macy's

TJ Maxx and Marshalls are good standbys

Lately too I find cute stuff at Target, now that they carry designer duds, and they are cheap!


----------



## dianaleigh1218 (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll have to check out some of these places~


----------



## gill (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't shop online 'cos my parents are reluctant to let me use their credit cards since I never pay them back.

I mainly shop in Topshop, H &amp; M, Retro, Urban Outfitters, A-Wear aaand good ol' charity shops.


----------



## mel0 (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't buy clothes online much, I like to try them on or at least look at them in person first.

Charlotte Russe, Forever 21, Wet Seal mostly.


----------



## Leony (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't but clothes online that much, but I used to shop clothes online from VC but mostly undies and sleepwear stuff lol.


----------



## Ley (Feb 13, 2006)

La Redoute rocks! I also like H&amp;M, Next, River Island, TopShop....


----------



## Blue15 (Feb 18, 2006)

I shop online with Victoria's Secret, JCPenney, Frederick's Of Hollywood, Ebay, and Amazon.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

i don't shop online because i need to try things on...i like to shop at wet seal, local fever, agaci, forever 21 and body central...and i used to work for the company of La Redoute...they have nice clothes, but i never bought clothes from them:icon_lol:


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 20, 2006)

i like shopping at abercrombie kids/fitch, ae, and hollister for clothes.. sometimes i pick up stuf at t.j. maxx, marshall's, kohl's etc.. for makeup i just shop at the drugstore and pick up the best of drugstore makeup haha, but i really want a mac lipglasss


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey CottonCandy, I'm confused. lol. You dont buy stuff online, but you get stuff on Ebay and Amazon? lol. I know this threads old and I was just browsing about, but I'm kinda confused. sorry. :icon_redf :sdrop:


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 20, 2006)

I never buy clothes online, I have a hard enough time trying to get them to fit in the store! My favorite clothes stores:

New York and Company (great for work clothes, but a little pricey for me without sales...)

Affordable department stores like JC Penny's, Kohl's, Dillards (well, they're affordable when they have sales, lol), etc. That's pretty much it anymore, all the little shops in the mall are usually either too young or too expensive for me!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 20, 2006)

I've never shopped online. I like to try things on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Favorite places to shop - Marshalls, Daffy's, Loehmann's, Telco (always looking for a bargain); makeup staff - mostly drugstores  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

